# school of PE cancelled



## smith (Feb 5, 2010)

in knoxville, tn. they are offering the online course though. has anyone ever taken the online course? i just dont think it would be nearly as effective...thoughts??


----------



## smith (Feb 12, 2010)

smith said:


> in knoxville, tn. they are offering the online course though. has anyone ever taken the online course? i just dont think it would be nearly as effective...thoughts??


nearly impossible to get a response on here it seems


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 12, 2010)

I would assume it's because no one has taken the online course. I have only taken the regular one.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

No, I have not taken the online course. My thought is that an online course would not be as effective as a classroom course because of the lack of direct interaction with the instructor.


----------



## consteng (Feb 16, 2010)

I took the online course last September 2009. It was overall a good course, a little bit fast paced for me but definitely a good alternative to the onsite class. My onsite class was cancelled too. Good Luck!


----------



## mikeypsu21 (Mar 3, 2010)

consteng said:


> I took the online course last September 2009. It was overall a good course, a little bit fast paced for me but definitely a good alternative to the onsite class. My onsite class was cancelled too. Good Luck!


I too took the online course since my on-site class was cancelled also last fall. It was still a good class and helped me out tremendously, especially the binder they provide you. I passed. So it definitely did something for me.


----------



## smith (Mar 9, 2010)

mikeypsu21 said:


> consteng said:
> 
> 
> > I took the online course last September 2009. It was overall a good course, a little bit fast paced for me but definitely a good alternative to the onsite class. My onsite class was cancelled too. Good Luck!
> ...


i am 2 classes in now, and it has been pretty good...better than i expected...hopefully it will get me over the hump


----------

